# Delonte West



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

http://espn.go.com/nba/player/_/id/2422/delonte-west



> West dislocated a ring finger versus the Nuggets on Wednesday and will not return to the game, radio voice of the Nuggets Jason Kosmicki reports.
> 
> Spin: This is tough news for the Mavericks who were already without Jason Terry (quadriceps) and Rodrigue Beaubois (personal) versus the Nuggets and with Terry also expected to miss Friday's game against the 76ers for personal reasons. While the report does not specify if the injury is to West's shooting hand (his left), if he does end up missing an extended period, Vince Carter stands to benefit the most from a fantasy perspective, while Beaubois and Terry will also see more minutes/shots.


This hurts. Delonte is going to be out a while and was our best, if not only, consistent defender at the point guard position. Roddy fills the void somewhat, but I credit Delonte as much as anyone for the Mavericks maintaining a top 5 defense even after Tyson left.


----------

